# Boulder mountain



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I am heading to Boulder mountain in a couple weekends to do some backpacking to blind lake for some relaxing and fishing. I plan on fishing with homemade spinners, worm and a bobber or some flies behind a bubble. I don't know much about flies so I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers on what flies to use this time of year behind a clear bubble? Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We used to do a banner business with a leach pattern up at Beaver Dam at this time of year. 

You might want to check the snow levels. I know that we used to go up on Father's Day weekend and at times we still had snow drifts to buck. Even the weekend before at times still had a bit of snow.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Take mosquito repellent. Those blood suckers literally drove me off the mountain once about this same time of year. It was unbelievable.

As for flies--I think any standard small dry fly will work (adams, caddis, black ant, etc...)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Take snowshoes... there was 4ft of snow at the camping spot this years memorial day, that we camped at last year. And we were still not even near the top. The high country is going to be snowed in for a long time to come.


What that means is cold weather = fewer bugs so all bets are off on what flies to use. But yea, leaches work great and fish might be more concentrating on them over flies. Dark Panther Martins / Mepps Agilia's (smaller ones) also good bets.



-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

General fly hatch guide via DeMoux.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for all the info, that chart is awesome. I just spent the weekend fishing at panguitch and it was great fishing. Driving by Navajo lake and Brian head there was still a foot or two of snow in a lot of places but it was melting quick. I am going to call the fremont river ranger station in loa on Friday and see what they have to say about snow levels. I might have to find a different lake that is lower elevation to fish.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Take your auger too. Lot of the lakes up high are still frozen solid.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It wouldn't be the first time we've drilled holes in the ice to fish Blind in June...


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I called the forest service office in loa today and they said the road to the blind lake trailhead was open and clear so hopefully the lake isnt frozen. We are going to go for it the weekend of the 22nd and hope for the best.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

My bet is that you'll be fine.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

It's been melting fast around there according to snotel. Sunflower (only gauge on hill still with snow) is almost zeroed after losing 4-6" a day. 

Been reading reports about Utah snowmelt and flows and they keep saying the snowpack is just starting to melt. Can't speak for northern Utah but our southern Utah snowpack has been melting since April, we just kept getting big storms late into May. Local streams peaked twice here but seem to be regressing nicely now. I imagine the Boulders and Escalante look pretty similar from the data (Pine Creek is dropping).

Share some photos when you get back. Will be interesting to see scenes from across the plateau given how much sitting water we have on Cedar Mt.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Local streams peaked twice here but seem to be regressing nicely now.


We spent some time over on the east side of the Boulder this last weekend. I was very surprised at how high some of those streams were running. I've never seen Pleasant Creek that high -- in fact, it had a small breach in the canal right where it crosses the highway. Oak Creek was also raging.

West Boulder Creek wiped out the road to Haw's Pasture. It's gone.
Boulder Creek through town was also raging.

The mountain is in its normal weather pattern for the summer: building thunder storms throughout the day.

NS450 -- plan for rain. I would also plan for the road into the Blind Lake trailhead to have sections of running water / mud.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx for the on the ground update. Wish they had more gauges over there as we really only have Pine to make guesses from. Doesn't help with the streams with different aspects. Most of the other gauges have manmade releases that throw the seasonal info off.

We skipped June in So. Utah and went straight to monsoon. Its definitely been a wild year.

Hope the barriers in the Boulder Ck drainages survived the flows. Crazy to think about the creek blowing out the access to Hawes. Maybe it will still people from driving illegally into the roadless areas (wishful thinking). No matter the case its humbling seeing those changes over time.

Flows locally starting plateauing a week ago but the last 48 hours are spiking everything again. Nothing like torrents of warm rain on a late season snowpack.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks pbh, I figure it could be anywhere from as cold as 20 at night and snowing to 90 and perfect during the day lol. Classic high country. I am super excited to get up there for a couple nights. I am just finishing a summer semester this week with finals on Thursday so it will be a much needed relaxation vacation. Luckily I got an old 80 series Toyota landcruiser that should get me up there.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Hope the barriers in the Boulder Ck drainages survived the flows.


That was our concern as well. I'm sure they'll go and take a look as soon as they can.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Well the road, trail and lake were clear. No mud or snow. I tried a bunch of different flies and such with no luck so I switched to a worm and bobber on one rod and spinners on the other. I caught two on the worms and nine on my spinners, all super close to the shore. Red and gold seemed to be the ticket. I didn't see one fish rise or surface to feed so I don't think anything has hatched yet. Here are a few pics.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx for the follow up! Glad you got into some fish.

I'm having similar experiences with dry flies right now. I haven't seen trout rising to dry flies in 10 days or so despite massive hatches in the mornings and evenings. Normally I see at least the young hatchery fish go crazy during those times but nada at Panguitch or Enterprise the last few trips. Might just be weather but I'm thinking the trout have a ton of subsurface invertebrates to feed on right now since the lakes are filling up higher and further into previously dry terrain. 

Finding luck with nymphs again though.


----------

